# Adaptador de alta impedancia para entrada de micrófono de PC



## vmsa (Ago 2, 2020)

Muchas veces para medir niveles de audio o como un analizador de espectro uso la entrada de audio de la computadora. Lo normal es entrar con la señal a medir por la entrada de línea. Pero me he encontrado que algunos computadores con audio integrado (portátiles, Mini PC, etc.) para entrada / salida de audio solo tienen un Jack de 4 contactos tipo teléfono celular, con salida estéreo y una entrada de micrófono y esta entrada es muy sensible y está polarizada, no muy útil para realizar mediciones.

Además está el tema seguridad, entrar con señales directamente a la placa de audio da un poquito de temor, porque cualquier sobre tensión podría quemar todo. Comúnmente se puede utilizar un sencillo atenuador a la entrada, atenuamos para luego volver a ganar, y dependeremos de la resistencia de entrada de micrófono que no es muy alta y del ruido producido por esa etapa de alta ganancia.

Y la idea fue contar con un instrumento para medir como si fuera un equipo más en el taller, poder conectarlo a filtros, salidas de potencia, amplificadores, o lo que se necesite, con cierta confiabilidad.

De allí que estuve pensando cómo lograr un adaptador de impedancia para que a la entrada tenga alta impedancia, digamos 1 Mohm, y buen rango de sensibilidad para poderlo conectar a cualquier circuito sin interferir. La solución que pensé, por el tema alta impedancia, fue utilizar un JFET. Y me di cuenta que en la conexión del micrófono dispongo de la tensión necesaria para polarizarlo desde la misma placa de audio.

Así que el resultado fue un sencillo circuito que adapta impedancias y atenúa la señal de entrada.

Me resulto útil en la entrada de micrófono de la computadora quitar la ganancia de +20dB, de manera que puedo dejar el volumen de entrada al 100%, y ajustarla con un potenciómetro a la entrada. Dándome un buen rango dinámico, que en las entradas de micrófono no son una maravilla. Pero digamos que con 80dB estoy bien.

Otra cosa que vi es que este circuito se parece mucho al de un micrófono electret, de manera que hasta se podría decir que estoy haciendo una adaptación.

El valor de la resistencia de Fuente del FET deberá ser tal que lo polarice correctamente para un recorte simétrico, lo que depende de su Idss. Yo utilicé un 2SK212 que tenía por allí y funcionó bien con 1k en la resistencia de fuente. Dándome un recorte parejo para tener la máxima salida posible en esta etapa. Claro está, antes deberá saturar la entrada de micrófono de la PC que el FET, sino mido cualquier cosa.

El potenciómetro de entrada es de 1Mohm y el capacitor de paso que le puse (más que nada por protección de no meterle continua y saturar o quemar el FET si quiero medir, por ejemplo, el ripple de una fuente) es de .1/250V que da una frecuencia de corte bien por debajo de la propia de la placa de audio, que será la que determine la mínima frecuencia a medir. Los conversores analógicos digitales de las placas tienen un filtro pasa altos digital para compensar su offset, por lo que no llegan a corriente continua, sino hasta algunos pocos Hertz.

Otra cosa que agregué fueron un par de diodos de protección con una resistencia de 10Kohm para proteger el FET, pero dos diodos de silicio no me daban rango para no recortar con 1 V de señal y lo que quiero es no pasarme de la tensión del Drenaje, así que se me ocurrió usar un par de diodos LED rojos con 1,2V (también se podrían poner dos 1N4148 en serie, o algo así), que están por arriba de las señales a medir pero por debajo de la del Drenaje del FET. Y sirven para protegerlo si inadvertidamente hay una tensión muy alta a la entrada (por ejemplo, midiendo a la salida de un amplificador de potencia).

Entonces basta que en el programa que utilicemos para medir, elijamos la entrada de micrófono y luego vayamos subiendo el nivel del potenciómetro de entrada hasta el valor necesario. Así he llegado a calibrarlo para poder medir tensiones o dB directamente en la pantalla. Un método que probé es: mido la entrada, memorizo la curva, y luego mido la salida y las comparo visualmente. Usándolo así he podido comparar la entrada y salida de filtros y amplificadores.

En la conexión de entrada le puse un Jack para desconectar el adaptador al conectar un micrófono, de manera que la entrada queda disponible para su uso original. También se podría cablear un Jack de 4 contactos para tener una réplica del enchufe original.

Puse todo en una cajita conectada por un cable a la entrada de la minicomputadora, lo que me permite tenerla sobre la mesa de trabajo, en la que puedo acceder a todas las entradas.

Este es mi prototipo y lo estoy evaluando, por lo que cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 17, 2021)

Me parece que se podria hacer algo similar para poder conectar micrófonos dinámicos a una macbook pro med. 2012, ya que la entrada esta diseñada para micros electret y tiene aprox. cerca de 2v de cd cuando se introduce el plug y detecta el micro, no me gusta conectarle mi AKG por precaucion de que vaya a quemar.  Que circuito quedaria para adaptar micros dinamicos a esas entradas de cel/micro que hay el las laptop/macbook? Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 17, 2021)

voltioloco dijo:


> Me parece que se podria hacer algo similar para poder conectar micrófonos dinámicos a una macbook pro med. 2012, ya que la entrada esta diseñada para micros electret y tiene aprox. cerca de 2v de cd cuando se introduce el plug y detecta el micro, no me gusta conectarle mi AKG por precaucion de que vaya a quemar.  Que circuito quedaria para adaptar micros dinamicos a esas entradas de cel/micro que hay el las laptop/macbook? Saludos.


Sólo si haces las pruebas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2021)

Capacitor serie deeeee 100 nF y quizás algún divisor de voltaje ya que los dinámicos tienen mayor salida , primero fijate si la placa de audio no es configurable en su entrada de micrófono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Capacitor serie deeeee 100 nF y quizás algún divisor de voltaje ya que los dinámicos tienen mayor salida , primero fijate si la placa de audio no es configurable en su entrada de micrófono.


Hola a todos , caro Dosmetros (sin Don) hasta onde se micrófonos tipo Dinamico tienen un nivel de  salida de audio bien mas baja si conparadas a micrófono de Electreto.
Microfonos de Electreto ya posuen un pré amplificador incorporado con transistor tipo FET.
Creo que la salida seria hacer una interface basada en un transistor BJT tipo NPN para puder funcionar correctamente tanto gaño como polarización DC , una ves que micrófonos Dinamicos NO posuen tal polarización.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias Daniel. De hecho,   yo asimismo creo que los micros dinámicos tienen menor salida que los de electret.  La salida de este es del  orden de 2.5 milivolts si no estoy equivocado. Lo que me sorprendió fue encontrar que en la entrada del handset (la parte del micro)de la macbook al conectar el micro electret externo (y una vez detectado este por la macbook )se puede medir un V directo de aprox. 2 Volts.  Yo creo que por el tipo de micro que se suele usar (tanto el interno como el del handset deben ser electret y esa polarización sirve pars activarlos y acoplarlos) Ahora bien, al conectar el micro del cual mando la imagen se escucha como un siseo ligero en el dinámico y me supongo debe ser por el voltaje de polarización de entrada.  Mi temor es que el dinámico se pueda llegar a quemar, por eso es que solicito su valiosa ayuda.  Ya sea que tenga que poner un pre o algún circuito sencillo como el que mencionas.  Lo que deseo es usar el micro dinámico para las videoconferencias y clases que imparto desde casa (soy docente) y los micros dinámicos tienen mejor calidad de audio, y además quiero aprovechar este que tengo desde ya hace un buen tiempo y ocuparlo. Seguiré investigando y comento. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

Bueno , pense a grueso modo en un circuito asi : debes enpleyar un transistor tipo "BC549" ( alta ganancia aliado a bajo ruido interno).
Lo Emisor del BC549 debes conectar a lo punto comun de masa o tierra de la entrada de audio del PC , lo Colector del transistor debes conectar en la entrada propriamente dicha ( esa que contiene lo +2Voltios) , entre Colector y Base del transistor BC549 ustedes conecta un preset de 1Mohmios en modo resistor variable o sea su terminal central conectado a un de los dos estremos asi perfazendo un resistor de valor ayustable de dos polos.
La Base del transistor BC549 alen de receber un polo del preset ustedes conecta un capacitor electrolictico de 10uF x 10V en su polo positivo , lo polo negativo del capacitor ustedes conecta en la salida del micrófono Dinamico.
La masa o tierra del micrófono Dinamico debes conectar a lo Emisor del transistor BC549 juntamente con la masa o tierra de la entrada de audio del PC.
Despues de todo armado , debes ayustar lo preset para lo mejor funcionamento de todo el enjendro , Jajajaja.
Si preferir despues de debidamente ayustado puedes con mucho cuidado sacar lo preset del circuito armado , medir con auxilio de un murtimetro su valor ohmico y canbiar ese por un resistor fijo de valor mas aprocimado possible.
Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar!
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 18, 2021)

Gracias x la idea Daniel. La llevaré  a la práctica y les informo resultados... Saludos. Cambio y fuera!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

voltioloco dijo:


> Gracias x la idea Daniel. La llevaré  a la práctica y les informo resultados... Saludos. Cambio y fuera!!!


Si quiser hacer un dibujo de te esplique en mi post , puedo revisar el si no hay algun equivoco por algun possible  malo entendimento , recordese que jo NO se escribir bien lo Español , Jajajajajajajajja!
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2021)

Acá hay in circuito simple y muy eficiente para micrófonos dinámicos.





						Low Noise Microphone Preamp
					

ESP Project Pages - Low Noise Microphone Preamp. Visit my other pages for even more!




					sound-au.com


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá hay in circuito simple y muy eficiente para micrófonos dinámicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesantes circuitos Dr Zoidberg.  Veré cual es más adecuado a mis propósito. Saludos. ´gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2021)

Yo le armado varias veces y funciona a la perfección excepto por el potenciómetro de ganancia que requiere una ley de variación que normalmente no se consigue, pero que con un pote lineal o logarítimico y algo de cuidado zafa bastante bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2021)

Por las dudas vuelvo a comentarlo , algunas placas de audio traían un jumper para configurar entre micrófono dinámico y electret. Obviamente venían de fábrica con el jumper en electret !


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por las dudas vuelvo a comentarlo , algunas placas de audio traían un jumper para configurar entre micrófono dinámico y electret. Obviamente venían de fábrica con el jumper en electret !


Gracias 2 metros. En el caso de las macbook traen la tarjeta de audio integrada y no llevan jumpers configurables.  En las pc de escritorio con tarjeta de audio independiente seria cuestión de revisar el manual de la audiocard. Saludos.


----------



## vmsa (Mar 22, 2021)

voltioloco dijo:


> Me parece que se podria hacer algo similar para poder conectar micrófonos dinámicos a una macbook pro med. 2012, ya que la entrada esta diseñada para micros electret y tiene aprox. cerca de 2v de cd cuando se introduce el plug y detecta el micro, no me gusta conectarle mi AKG por precaucion de que vaya a quemar.  Que circuito quedaria para adaptar micros dinamicos a esas entradas de cel/micro que hay el las laptop/macbook? Saludos.


Por lo que imagino, puede haber dos variantes, puede ser que necesites una resistencia a masa (el consumo del electret) para que sense que hay un micrófono. O que directamente al insertar el plug lo detecte por algún contacto interior. Eso lo podes probar insertando un plug de 4 contactos vacío y ves si detecta. Si no lo detecta es que requiere una resistencia, si lo detecta para que los 2V de continua (pueden ser más en vacío) no lleguen al micrófono dinámico, necesitas un condensador para bloquear la continua, de digamos unos 10uF en serie, con el lado positivo a la entrada de la compu y el negativo al micrófono. Si requiere un consumo, entonces debes agregar una resistencia entre la entrada del micrófono y masa, para que la maquina la sense, como si hubieras conectado un electret. De qué valor ... mmm proba con 2k7 y sino bajala hasta no menos de 1K para no cargar mucho el micrófono, a ver cómo va.

Por otro lado este circuito debería funcionar para lo que necesitas, lo que pasa es que para un micrófono dinámico, no haría falta toda la parafernalia para adaptar la impedancia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , una cosa se : un microfono Dinamico NO lograr fornir la misma amplitude se sinal igual a un microfono de Electreto.
Los microfonos Dinamicos son pasivos , ya los microfonos de Electreto tienen internamente un pré amplificador basado en un transistor JFet.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vmsa (Mar 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una cosa se : un microfono Dinamico NO lograr fornir la misma amplitude se sinal igual a un microfono de Electreto.
> Los microfonos Dinamicos son pasivos , ya los microfonos de Electreto tienen internamente un pré amplificador basado en un transistor JFet.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si ciertamente, pero la etapa que traen los micrófonos de condensador con un transistor FET, lo que realiza principalmente es una adaptación de impedancias entre el transductor de condensador que posee una impedancia digamos infinita (o sea solo de tensión), a una salida de valores de impedancia del orden de los kilo ohms. Otros transistores dentro del cuerpo del micrófono dependiendo de su calidad o complejidad, realizarán la tarea de adaptar al estándar de 300 ohms balanceados, etc. Uno dinámico provee la salida de la bobina directamente en valores de cientos de ohms. La diferencia de la tensión de salida se debe a las características de los traductores, no es tan grande como para que una entrada de micrófono no pueda manejar ambos tipos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Si ciertamente, pero la etapa que traen los micrófonos de condensador con un transistor FET, lo que realiza principalmente es una adaptación de impedancias entre el transductor de condensador que posee una impedancia digamos infinita (o sea solo de tensión), a una salida de valores de impedancia del orden de los kilo ohms. Otros transistores dentro del cuerpo del micrófono dependiendo de su calidad o complejidad, realizarán la tarea de adaptar al estándar de 300 ohms balanceados, etc. Uno dinámico provee la salida de la bobina directamente en valores de cientos de ohms. La diferencia de la tensión de salida se debe a las características de los traductores, no es tan grande como para que una entrada de micrófono no pueda manejar ambos tipos.


Bueno , haberias  que chequear en la practica ..........Ojalá Don voltioloco nos conte como te fue!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 26, 2021)

Buenas noches. A partir de las recomendaciones que me han hecho el favor de sugerir, los resultados 
al hacer pruebas con plug macho de 4 contactos/ 3.5mm (ver esquema adjunto)son los siguientes:

1.-Con el positivo de un microfono electret conectado a le entrada de micro y el negativo del electret a la masa, se activa la entrada y
se pueden medir 1.3v  en esa entrada, mismos que quedan fijos al detectar el micrófono. En el panel de audio aparece: 
“Micrófono externo, puerto para micrófono” Con esto el micro interno  (de la macbook)No recibe señal.

2.-Con resistencias de 2.7k, 1k, 470 y 100 ohms (probando cada una a la vez) entre entrada y masa, y con capacitor en serie de 
10mf/25v con el micro dinámico (negativo  del capacitar al micro)  solo se advierte en el voltímetro que la mac intenta sensar el micrófono 
(manda  1.9v  2 veces y  luego cae a 0v), Con que al final no se activa la entrada.Y sigue funcionando el micro interno. Se lee en panel de audio:
"Microfono interno, integrado"

3.-De la única forma  que he hecho funcionar el micro dinámico es con la siguiente maniobra: Introduzco  el plug con el electret, y una vez activada la entrada,
desconecto este(el electret) y conecto el dinámico, (con esto no se desactiva la entrada, se sigue leyendo:
“Micrófono externo, puerto para micrófono”) y así es que  lo he podido usar con cero ruido de fondo y muy buena calidad.  

4.-Si conecto el plug con el micro dinámico conectado  a la entrada desde el principio, la Macbook no lo detecta y no activa la entrada por lo cual sigue 
recibiendo señal de entrada del micrófono interno. y la leyenda que se lee es: "Microfono interno, integrado"

Bueno espero poder seguir haciendo pruebas con otros circuitos y de ser posible con algún preamplificador a ver que otros resultados logro 
obtener. Hasta ahora es lo que he observado. 

Ya les mantendré informados. Gracias. Saludos y Buenas noches.
Voltio loco!!


----------



## vmsa (Mar 26, 2021)

Por lo visto el sistema de sensado es algo mas complejo, si consiguieramos el circuito interno se podría analizar que hacer. Se ve que la resistencia no lo "engaña", hay algo más. Y bueno a seguir probando, pero a pesar la la maniobra de cambiar el micro, has podido comprobar que funciona bien el dinámico. Exitos!


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 26, 2021)

Quizá se use un esquema similar al de esta nota de aplicación de la casa Texas Instument. Si fuera así, tal vez poniendo la resistencia adecuada de carga funcione.

Se puede probar con medir, con un plug vacío, que corriente suministra en los pulsos (debería ser del orden de unos cientos de uA) y calcular la resistencia para que genere una caída de tensión de 1.3v. O poner resistencias (potenciómetro) y ver hasta donde cae la tensión y jugar hasta que sea de 1.3v.

Puede que 2.7k este al borde y necesite ser un poco mas grande.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 26, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Por lo visto el sistema de sensado es algo mas complejo, si consiguieramos el circuito interno se podría analizar que hacer. Se ve que la resistencia no lo "engaña", hay algo más. Y bueno a seguir probando, pero a pesar la la maniobra de cambiar el micro, has podido comprobar que funciona bien el dinámico. Exitos!


Es correcto vmsa.  A esa conclusión he llegado (la del sensado complejo). Lo siguiente es probar con algún circuito a base de transistores o Amp-Op. o de plano intentar con una mesa de mezclas externa. Saludos.


switchxxi dijo:


> Quizá se use un esquema similar al de esta nota de aplicación de la casa Texas Instument. Si fuera así, tal vez poniendo la resistencia adecuada de carga funcione.
> 
> Se puede probar con medir, con un plug vacío, que corriente suministra en los pulsos (debería ser del orden de unos cientos de uA) y calcular la resistencia para que genere una caída de tensión de 1.3v. O poner resistencias (potenciómetro) y ver hasta donde cae la tensión y jugar hasta que sea de 1.3v.
> 
> Puede que 2.7k este al borde y necesite ser un poco mas grande.


Gracias switch. Muy ilustrativa la nota que aportas. Seguiré probando. Saludos.


----------



## voltioloco (Mar 26, 2021)

¡¡¡Amigos.!!! ¡Resuelto el caso!  Al parecer tenia un falso contacto en los conectores y por ese motivo no sensaba correctamente.  Al final funcionó la activación del micro externo poniendo resistencias con valor que van  desde 2k, 2k7, 3k9 hasta 4k7 ohms (que es la última que probé) y usando el mismo esquema que mandé anteriormente, y lo mejor de todo es que tengo 0v dc en el micro dinámico. Tal vez acepte valores más altos de resistencias pero como con los anteriores valores me funcionó perfecto, ya no hice mas pruebas. He realizado pruebas con Audacity y con OBS y todo bien, cero ruido de fondo y buenísima calidad de audio.  Mando foto del pequeño artefacto que pronto pondré en una cajita metálica. Agradecerles enormemente sus aportes que son de mucha utilidad y espero que este contenido sirva también para otros que busquen hacer  algo similar.   Seguramente seguiremos encontrándonos en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica!!! Saludos cordiales y hasta pronto. Su amigo: Voltioloco.


----------

